# Doe in labor help



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey guys. Haven't been here in a long time- I used to keep solely as pets and have recently started into a breeding project.

Short version is my first litter is being born. Momma went into labor and produced 2 pups. One dead, one seems kind of weak. I didn't know she would go into labor or I would not have intruded (was expecting tomorrow or the next day, was just doing regular daily checks), but since it was too late I took the dead baby out and it was disposed of.

Problem is it's been a couple of hours and she has not produced any more babies. I know there are more in her. She's still huge especially on one side. I have her in a dark room and am leaving her alone. The baby that was weak is still alive but no milk band.

Is there anything I can do for her to help her labor or just have to wait and hope for the best?


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I massaged the belly area..it's been quite a long time.. I am hoping for the best. I am leaving her for the night and praying..hoping both her and the baby can survive.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

there's not much you can do to help.Fingers crossed for you and her.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

The bad news is, no babies survived. She produced at least 4..I found the partially eaten heads of 2 this morning and the one live one passed away as well unfortunately. It was very still (strangely still) when it lived and it appeared to have no desire to suckle or do much of anything so I wasn't shocked.

The good news is, since momma finished her labor, she should be just fine. She is one of my favorites, she's a doll baby so I was worried sick about her. The babies are a bummer..but the momma was the most important thing.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

great news on the mother at least.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll pair her up again and hopefully it goes better this time.


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

I know this is an old post, but is there a known conclusion to it? I would be very interested in how subsequent pregnancies went?


----------

